# best t8 tubes for plants?



## aulonochromis (Jan 12, 2005)

I am wondering what everyone's opinion is on the best light tubes for plants. I want bulbs that will give plants the edge on algae. Is there a certain color temp. or model of bulb that is better? 

I know from my own experience that actinics are great for growing green algae.

I can pick up some Phillips Aquarelle bulbs for a good price. What is your opinion on these? Should I get 6500 or 10,000k? What about a standard GE 6500k? 

I have a low light setup with Jave Fern and Anubias.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

aulonochromis said:


> Is there a certain color temp. or model of bulb that is better?


There are bulbs with spectral distributions that conform better to a general photosynthesis action spectrum. Those bulbs triggers a lot of photosynthesis (growth) with minimal wattage. These bulbs have a high PUR-efficiency:
http://www.aquabotanic.com/lightcompare.htm

Both plants and algae have chlorophyll so those bulbs growing plants efficienctly will also grow algae.

Happy plants means less algae.



> I can pick up some Phillips Aquarelle bulbs for a good price. What is your opinion on these?


Very high PUR-efficiency. I use them alot. Almost the same as Interpret Triton and Sylvania Aquastar.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Might want to also consider ZooMed flora suns.


----------

